# Logitech G110 Reinigung



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich wollte mal fragen, wie ich meine Logitch G110 Tastatur reinigen kann?

Die tasten sind ziemlich verspackt und unter den Tasten hat sich ein wenig Staub angesetzt.

Ich glaube am besten erstmal alle tasten rausmachen, oder?

Wie krieg die einzelnen Tasten und die Umrandung am besten wieder sauber, ohne die Beschriftung oder die Beleuchtung der Tastatur zu beschädigen?


mfg MoD 407


----------



## m3ntry (23. Juli 2011)

Äh, also ja, du bastelst als erstes mal die ganzen Tasten mit nem Schraubenzieher raus. Dann würd ich die Tastatur mit nem Kompresser abblasen und leicht feucht abwischen.
Die Tasten kannste eigentlich saubermachen wie du willst. Pack sie doch in die Spülmaschine . Die Tasten haben nicht mal eine Beschriftung, sondern sind nur durchsichtig.
Also sollte da normalerweise nichts beschädigt werden. 
Ich hab selber ne G110.

Naja, hfgl beim saubermachen..


Greetz!


----------



## s|n|s (23. Juli 2011)

Vorsichtig beim Raushebeln mit harteb Gegenständen wie Schraubenziehern. Die Stelle, die du als Hebel benutzt, bekommt schnell eine Katzsche.
Am besten mit 2 Drahtschlaufen unter zwei gegenüberliegende Ecken und dann hin und her wackeln und gleichzeitig nach oben ziehen.
Die Großen Tasten drin lassen: Space, Enter, Backspace usw. Die Stabilisatoren, der Draht unter der Taste, ist schwer wieder an seinen ursprünglichen Platz zu bringen und dann hakt die Taste.
Mit Spülmittel, meistens geht auch die Spülmaschine, die einzelnen Tasten säubern.
Aus der Drogerie Spiritus zum Desinfizieren.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Juli 2011)

m3ntry schrieb:


> Äh, also ja, du bastelst als erstes mal die ganzen Tasten mit nem Schraubenzieher raus.


 
Geht ja mal gar nicht. Gibt doch günstig Keycap Puller. Oder wie s|n|s geschrieben hat mit Draht selber was basteln.


----------



## m3ntry (23. Juli 2011)

Klar geht das. Ich hab auf diese Weise meine Tastatur auch schon komplett auseinander genommen. Das hat den Tasten garnichts gemacht.


----------



## gh0st76 (23. Juli 2011)

m3ntry schrieb:


> Klar geht das. Ich hab auf diese Weise meine Tastatur auch schon komplett auseinander genommen. Das hat den Tasten garnichts gemacht.


 
Das die Tasten abgehen will ich nicht bezweifeln. Aber irgendwann wird sich da auch was zeigen. Nämlich Spuren vom "raushebeln" Entweder Kerben in den Keycaps oder mit etwas Pech abgebrochenes Plastikzeug. Aber jeder so wie er meint. Gibt halt bessere Möglichkeiten die schonender sind.


----------



## Own3r (23. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei der Reinigung aufpassen, da du beim Lösen der Tasten sehr schnell die Mechanik zerstören kannst. Versuche doch mal die Tastatur ohne Entfernung der Tasten abzuwischen und dann mit einem Kompressor das Teil durchpusten.

P.S.: Die G110 gibt es doch noch gar nicht so lange. Wie kannst du sie so schnell verspacken?


----------

